# 2014 Ford Super Duty F-350 SRW XLT



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Anyone have problems with this year ?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have the 14 f250 with a build date on mid September ‘13
I purchased the warranty with it it, other than front end components being replaced due to plowing, I’ve replaced something with the AC that required dash removal. 
It’s been a good truck knock on wood. 
And I just rolled over 125k miles on it primarily used for towing/ plowing / working, but a little bit of going to Kroger...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

did you buy it new ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I have the 14 f250 with a build date on mid September '13
> I purchased the warranty with it it, other than front end components being replaced due to plowing, I've replaced something with the AC that required dash removal.
> It's been a good truck knock on wood.
> And I just rolled over 125k miles on it primarily used for towing/ plowing / working, but a little bit of going to Kroger...


I'll bet it was the going to Kroger that caused the issues.

OP, I thought you were going to buy a Cummings?

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=2014+super+duty+problems

Yup, some people definitely had problems.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nope heard bad things about the transmissions


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Never heard anything bad about Furd transmissions, other than the snap ring and planetary debacle back in '04-'05.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I was talking to my mechanic and i was talking about dodge


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You started a thread about Fords...pay attention and stay on topic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I was talking to my mechanic and i was talking about dodge


Is this the same mechanic that told you it was legal to delete emissions on trucks under 10k???


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nope i may have that wrong anything over 10k fair game he told me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> nope i may have that wrong anything over 10k fair game he told me


No...your idiot mechanic has it wrong. Deleting emissions is a federal crime no matter what the GVWR.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No...your idiot mechanic has it wrong. Deleting emissions is a federal crime no matter what the GVWR.


He said OVER 10,000 GVWR. Pay attention.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> He said OVER 10,000 GVWR. Pay attention.


Over 10k Kioti or mahindra???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Over 10k Kioti or mahindra???


Yes


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That darn horse came back again.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> That darn horse came back again.
> View attachment 193155


He really gets around despite being dead


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No...your idiot mechanic has it wrong. Deleting emissions is a federal crime no matter what the GVWR.


Well i know for a fact you don't have the stones to say it to his face 2nd here they don't check emissions on diesels over the 10k gvw


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> Well i know for a fact you don't have the stones to say it to his face 2nd here they don't check emissions on diesels over the 10k gvw


You're right...everyone else is wrong.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> No...your idiot mechanic has it wrong. Deleting emissions is a federal crime no matter what the GVWR.


 Your correct about the crime, but they will get passed for NYSI. Only because they don't plug them in for whatever reason is behind that. I have a Duramax with like a 9200 or under 10K and don't get plugged in either.

I still believe it's a crime tho no matter if you can get around it or not.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://donotdpfdelete.green/epa-fine-for-removing-dpf-filter/

https://www.ccjdigital.com/epa-enfo...r-hit-with-400k-in-fines-over-dpf-violations/

A Virginia trucking company will pay $100,000 to the *Environmental Protection Agency
*
The EPA is a federal agency.

https://www.trucks.com/2018/11/21/crackdown-illegal-diesel-emissions-control-equipment/

_*The Environmental Protection Agency began requiring new heavy-duty trucks to use DPFs in 2007. The filters can reduce particulate-matter emissions by as much as 90 percent.*_


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://donotdpfdelete.green/epa-fine-for-removing-dpf-filter/
> 
> https://www.ccjdigital.com/epa-enfo...r-hit-with-400k-in-fines-over-dpf-violations/
> 
> ...


Cut emissions by 90% and also cut fuel mileage by 50%... Its a win win… Government sounds like its doing the environment good meanwhile they've doubled their fuel tax revenue...


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah the EPA is so great and government so that when system goes its a 2000 repair that's great


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://donotdpfdelete.green/epa-fine-for-removing-dpf-filter/
> 
> https://www.ccjdigital.com/epa-enfo...r-hit-with-400k-in-fines-over-dpf-violations/
> 
> ...


Alright, but is it LEGAL?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Alright, but is it LEGAL?


Per FEDERAL LAW, the emission systems are not to be altered, period. If it is legal in CT, have the guy doing the deletes come on this board and explain it to us.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> Per FEDERAL LAW, the emission systems are not to be altered, period.


I don't understand


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> I don't understand


 Ya no doubt.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Alright, but is it LEGAL?


With the right muffler bearings you pass any emissions test...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> With the right muffler bearings you pass any emissions test...


 Man that's a old one. Lol


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> With the right muffler bearings you pass any emissions test...


See, now why didn't someone just explain it that way in the first place?

Is this one universal or is it vehicle specific?
http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?mai...2&products_id=48&zenid=CuELKlR9QHlVt7mMUGnDm1


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

we are exempt from test


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> we are exempt from test


Still dont mean you can delete it.
I have the stones to tell it to your mechanic anytime.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm exempt from test others do it but its OK you can follow all the epa rules and do everything legal


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I'm exempt from test others do it but its OK you can follow all the epa rules and do everything legal


Who did you get your exemption from?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

In CT if your truck is over 10k you do not need an emissions test


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> In CT if your truck is over 10k you do not need an emissions test


ok, but that has nothing to do with getting the exemption.

*SUMMARY*

All vehicles with gross vehicle weights above 10,000 pounds are exempt from the Connecticut emissions inspection program. All vehicles that are 25 or more years old, including trucks, are also exempt. Certain other exemptions might also apply, but in a very limited way. However, should the environmental protection commissioner determine that vehicles over 10,000 pounds need to be inspected for Connecticut to comply with federal pollution reduction requirements, the motor vehicle commissioner already has statutory authority to provide for testing.

The exemption for vehicles over 10,000 pounds is primarily a matter of state policy rather than federal mandate. The additional costs of providing equipment and facilities capable of meeting the special requirements for safely inspecting larger vehicles compared to the small benefit that would be realized from the relatively few vehicles that could be tested was the main reason for them being excluded. There are also more elaborate safety procedures that must be followed to safely operate larger vehicles in a dynamometer-based test. 
Although trucks over 10,000 pounds are exempt from the Agbar-operated emissions program that applies to passenger vehicles, certain large diesel-powered vehicles with commercial registrations are subject to exhaust inspections as part of the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) commercial vehicle safety inspection program. The program applies to all diesel-powered commercial vehicles that are: (1) over 26,000 pounds gross vehicle weight rating, (2) designed to transport 16 or more passengers (including the driver), or (3) transport hazardous materials requiring placards under federal law (regardless of their weight).

https://www.cga.ct.gov/2003/olrdata/tra/rpt/2003-R-0791.htm

this does not mean you can legally delete the emissions.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think we've definitively concluded that everything is legal until you get caught.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> In CT if your truck is over 10k you do not need an emissions test


You are correct, but you can not legally remove, alter, delete any components of the emissions systems. If you're mechanic budy gets caught, the fines can be hurtful.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A different test is used for diesel-powered vehicles that are over 8,500 pounds gross weight 

If these diesel-powered vehicles cannot fit or cannot use the dynamometer for some reason the secondary test that is used is called the Modified Snap Acceleration Opacity Test. The test is performed while the vehicle is in neutral. The procedure is a modified version of the procedure used on heavy duty diesel vehicles (see below). The inspector accelerates the engine sufficiently so that the engine temperature increases and the exhaust clears. An average of several tailpipe readings is taken. The pass-fail standard is 40% opacity.

EPA enforces the vehicle and engine provisions of Title II of the Clean Air Act and regulations at 40 C. F. R. Parts 85, 86, 88 through 94, 600, and 1033 through 1068.

EPA may seek civil penalties or injunctive relief for violations of the Act and regulations, and may bring cases in federal district court or through an administrative process. Enforcement actions include cases against a variety of parties, including manufacturers, importers, distributors, and consultants.

Violators are subject to civil penalties up to $45,268 per noncompliant vehicle or engine, $4,527 per tampering event or sale of defeat device,.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

so the bottom line.....

Some vehicles are "exempt" from certain types of tests.
They are not " exempt" of emissions.

because they are "exempt" of certain tests does not mean you can delete or tamper with the emissions.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

OK whatever a lot of people do it and leave the def tank in


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> OK whatever a lot of people do it and leave the def tank in


If all your friends were jumping off a bridge, would you do it too?

Dont give in to peer pressure, PlowMan


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm not this these topics get beat like a dead horse


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I have the 14 f250 with a build date on mid September '13
> I purchased the warranty with it it, other than front end components being replaced due to plowing, I've replaced something with the AC that required dash removal.
> It's been a good truck knock on wood.
> And I just rolled over 125k miles on it primarily used for towing/ plowing / working, but a little bit of going to Kroger...


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

Should have just got a Chevy you wouldn't have to replace the front end just because of plowing LOL


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I have had to replace other things with a Chevy


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I have had to replace other things with a Chevy


I shouldn't have even said that I did it out of spite because other people said something stupid to me from now on I'm not going to do that I like Ford's to


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I was told that ford diesels 6.7 was real good and newer ram diesels with asins transmission was great also one you take all that emission crap off it


----------

